# Rudy.



## themeworks (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## I like music (Mar 11, 2021)

themeworks said:


>



One of my all time favourite themes. I won't have a chance to listen until tomorrow but commenting here so that I don't forget!

May I ask if you transcribed/did it by ear?

Thanks!


----------



## themeworks (Mar 11, 2021)

All by ear. Jerry is the special composer I work to try and internalize his scores down to the last detail. Most of what I take-down is based on knowing how he writes, so filling in his idiomatic orchestration becomes easier over time. Horner has similar tricks I love that make transcribing his work both a pleasure and an adventure. With others, I have to lean on original printed scores which is its own learning journey. Either way, it takes a lot of work make the mockups sound as close to the real thing, using just notation - and that process improves my own composition and orchestration (I hope). 

Staffpad makes all of these experiences a joy, IMO.


----------



## I like music (Mar 12, 2021)

themeworks said:


> All by ear. Jerry is the special composer I work to try and internalize his scores down to the last detail. Most of what I take-down is based on knowing how he writes, so filling in his idiomatic orchestration becomes easier over time. Horner has similar tricks I love that make transcribing his work both a pleasure and an adventure. With others, I have to lean on original printed scores which is its own learning journey. Either way, it takes a lot of work make the mockups sound as close to the real thing, using just notation - and that process improves my own composition and orchestration (I hope).
> 
> Staffpad makes all of these experiences a joy, IMO.


Jerry's by far my favourite composer. Unfortunately I don't have the ear nor the experience to be able to do this sort of transcription, but on the other hand I did just get the TMP score yesterday so hopefully I'll understand him a bit better by slowly ready through the score.

All that said, I still haven't heard your mockup so ... lets go do that now!


----------



## I like music (Mar 12, 2021)

themeworks said:


> All by ear. Jerry is the special composer I work to try and internalize his scores down to the last detail. Most of what I take-down is based on knowing how he writes, so filling in his idiomatic orchestration becomes easier over time. Horner has similar tricks I love that make transcribing his work both a pleasure and an adventure. With others, I have to lean on original printed scores which is its own learning journey. Either way, it takes a lot of work make the mockups sound as close to the real thing, using just notation - and that process improves my own composition and orchestration (I hope).
> 
> Staffpad makes all of these experiences a joy, IMO.


Oh just one thing I noticed (apart from how well this came out, I didn't know Staffpad had such a good general sound) was one note. I'm not near a keyboard so can't figure out which one it is, but its that bridge section, and at 2:42 I think that note might need to be pitched lower? I'm not quite sure but its not how I remember it!


----------

